# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Διατροφη για αρχαριους και οχι μονο...

## the_big_litho

*Διατροφη για αρχαριους και οχι μονο...*

*Συντάκτες : Ioannis & Big Litho*

*Για αυτούς που ήδη τα γνωρίζουνε "όλα"*:
Να θυμάστε ότι αυτό το αρθρο γράφτηκε για να δώσει μια βαση στους αρχάριους να αρχίσουν από την άποψη της διατροφής. Θα μπορούσα να γραψω με πολύ μεγαλύτερη λεπτομέρεια, αλλά το αντικείμενο του άρθρου αυτού είναι να είμαι σύντομος και να εξηγήσω τα πολύ βασικά της bodybuilding διατροφής. Αυτό δίνει στον αρχάριο ένα εναυσμα για να ξεκινήσει, έτσι ώστε όταν διαβάσει τα άρθρα στα περιοδικά, να ειναι κατανοητα εντελως και να μπορει μονος του να φτιαξει ενα πλανο διατροφης ειτε για ογκο ειτε για γραμμωση.



*Διατροφη:* Το συνολο των διεργασιων που εμπλεκονται στην προσληψη και εκμεταλευση των ουσιων της τροφης από τους ζωντες οργανισμους.
[ προσληψη - πεψη – απορροφηση – μεταβολισμος]

*Αθλητικη διατροφη :* Η εφαρμογη σωστων διατροφικων αρχων για την ενισχυση της αποδοσης.

*ΜΕΡΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΟ* 

*ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ*

*Τι είναι;* Ουσιες που βρισκονται στις τροφες και εκπληρωνουν μια ή περισσοτερες βιοχημικες λειτουργιες του σωματος. Αυτά είναι οι πρωτεινες, οι υδατανθρακες, τα λιπη, τα ανοργανα συστατικα, οι βιταμινες και το νερο. Ως bodybuilderς πρέπει να το γνωρίζουμε αυτό και θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε τι κάνει το καθένα στο σώμα μας.




*ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΕΣ*

Oι πρωτεΐνες είναι το βασικό στοιχείο για την οικοδόμηση του μυός. _ΧΩΡΙΣ_ αυτό, δεν μπορεί και δεν θα αυξηθεί….! Είναι γεγονός ότι, χωρίς επαρκή πρωτεΐνη θα χάσετε μυς. Προσπάθειστε για ελάχιστο τα 2 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους κάθε μέρα. Οι περισσότεροι επαγγελματιες και ερασιτεχνες bodybuilders αγωνιστικου επιπεδου κανουν λήψη πρωτεϊνών σε 2 γραμμάρια ανά λίβρα ή και περισσότερο δηλ 4 γρ πρωτεινης ανα κιλο μυικο του σωματος. Όλες οι πρωτεΐνες έχουν περίπου 4 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο. Να θυμάστε ότι ο οργανισμός θα χρησιμοποιήσει πρωτεΐνες σαν πηγή ενέργειας αντί να τις χρησιμοποιήσει για την κατασκευή των μυών σας εάν δεν λαμβάνει επαρκείς θερμίδες από τα διαιτητικά λίπη και υδατάνθρακες. Αυτό θα στερούσε μυς απο το σωμα , οποτε πρέπει να λαμβάνει σε επαρκή ποιότητα carbs και λίπη, αλλά περισσότερα για αυτό αργότερα.

*Χημικη συνθεση*


*Πρωτεινη* _αποτελειται από_ *ανθρακα, υδρογονο, οξυγονο, αζωτο*

*Η πεψη της πρωτεινης* _προσληψη από το φαγητο> στομαχι > τοιχωματα λεπτου εντερου > πολυπεπτιδιο(οπου και γινεται η διασπαση σε αμινοξεα)_

Τα κυτταρα προσλαμβανουν τα αμινοξεα από το αιμα. Το DNA στον πυρηνα του κυταρρου κατευθυνει την συνθεση συμφωνα με τις αναγκες του κυτταρου( του σωματος γενικοτερα). Τα κυτταρα χρησιμοποιουν μονο την ποσοτητα των αμινοξεων που χρειαζονται. Η περισσεια αμινοξεων δεν αποθηκευεται αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε ακριβως ποση ποσοτητα χρειαζομαστε αλλα ευτυχως το σωμα εχει μηχανισμο που αποβαλει την πρωτεινη που δεν χρειαζεται. Ο ανθρωπινος οργανισμος δεν εχει τη δυνατοτητα αποθηκευσης του αζωτου που βρισκεται στα αμινοξεα και μεσω καποιων βιοχημικων διεργασιων το απομακρυνει μετατρεποντας το σε αμμωνια και στην συνεχεια ουρια που αποβαλεται στα ουρα.


Πηγές πρωτεϊνών περιλαμβάνουν: _Όλα τα κρέατα_ - συμπεριλαμβανομένου του βοείου κρέατος, πουλερικών και ψαριών. _Πρωτεϊνούχα ροφηματα_ των οποιων η προσθήκη αυτων στη διατροφής σας είναι ίσως ο μόνος τρόπος για να παρετε 2 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους σε καθημερινή βάση . _Ξηροί καρποί, όσπρια_ (περιλαμβάνει φιστίκια, σόγια, κλπ) περιεχουν πρωτεινη αλλα σε μικρη ποσοτητα που δεν επαρκει για τις αναγκες ενός bodybuilder, αλλά να θυμάστε να μην ανησυχειτε τόσο πολύ για το είδος των πρωτεϊνών που έχετε όσο να ανησυχειτε για το ποσο πολύ πρωτεΐνη τρωτε κάθε μέρα. Η προσθήκη ξηρών καρπών στην διατροφή σας είναι ένας καλός τρόπος για να προσθέσετε πρωτεΐνες και υγιη λιπη σε αυτη.






*ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ*

*Ειδη**:*

*1. μονοσακχαρίτες* (γλυκόζη, φρουκτόζη και γαλακτόζη) 
*2.* *δισακχαρίτες*(μαλτόζη, σακχαρόζη και λακτόζη)
*3.* *ολιγοσακχαρίτες*(μαλτοδεξτρίνες)
*4.* *πολυσακχαρίτες*(άμυλο) 



Οι υδατανθρακες είναι η βασικη πηγη ενεργειας του σωματος κατά την ασκηση και όχι μονο. Οι υδατάνθρακες παρέχουν επίσης στο μυαλό σας ενέργεια, η οποία είναι και ο λόγος για τον οποιο δυσκολευεστε, όταν ξεκινάτε για πρώτη φορά διαιτα χαμηκη σε υαδατανθρακες.

Όλοι οι υδατάνθρακες έχουν περίπου 4 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο. *Οι απλοί υδατάνθρακες* απορροφώνται ταχύτατα από το σώμα σας και σας προσφέρουν γρήγορα ενέργεια. Ωστόσο, αυτοί οι υδατάνθρακες διασπώνται εξίσου γρήγορα. Είναι καλύτερο να μην λαμβάνετε πάρα πολλούς από αυτούς τους μικρούς υδατάνθρακες επειδή αναγκάζουν το επίπεδο του σακχάρου αίματος να ανεβεί γρήγορα και ύστερα να ξαναπέσει αμέσως. Πάρα πολλές θερμίδες από απλους υδατάνθρακες σε λιγο χρονο θα αποθηκεύονται ως λίπος. Υδατάνθρακες που γρήγορα αφομοιώνονται θα είναι πιο πιθανό να αποθηκεύονται ως λίπος, επειδή το σώμα δεν λαμβάνει αρκετό χρόνο για να κάψει τις θερμίδες τους. Τα τρόφιμα που περιέχουν απλά σάκχαρα είναι η ζαχαρη των φρούτων, χυμοί φρούτων, γλυκά και junkfood που περιέχουν ζάχαρη (συμπεριλαμβανομένων της μαυρης ζαχαρης, μπισκότα, κέικ, σόδα,αναψυκτικα κ.λπ.) Προφανώς, θα πρεπει να περιορίζετε την ποσότητα των απλών carbs που παίρνετε. Η μόνη στιγμη που είναι συμφέρουσα για να λάβετε τους απλους υδατανθρακες είναι αμέσως μετά την προπονηση, όταν το σώμα εχει πολυ χαμηλη ποσοτητα γλυκογόνου. Λαμβάνοντας απλά σάκχαρα αυτή τη στιγμή θα επιτρέψει στο σώμα σας την ανασύσταση του γλυκογόνου πιο γρήγορα (με λίγα λόγια, αυτό σημαίνει ταχύτερη ανάκαμψη, η οποία μεταφράζεται σε ταχύτερη ανάπτυξη). Υδατάνθρακες που αφομοιώνονται από το σώμα πιο αργά (που αναφέρονται ως σύνθετοι υδατανθράκες) είναι λιγότερο πιθανό να αποθηκεύονται ως λίπος και τείνουν να έχουν υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε διαιτητικές ίνες. Επισης λογω της αργης επεξεργασιας τους από το σωμα μας παρεχει ενεργεια για πολλες ωρες γι αυτό είναι καλο να τους λαμβανουμε κυριως στο πρωινο και στα γευματα πριν την προπονηση μας. Αυτές είναι που οι bodybuilders προτιμάνε σαν πηγή υδατανθράκων. Αυτές οι πηγές υδατανθράκων αργής καύσης περιλαμβάνονται σε ψωμί ολικής άλεσης, το πιτυρούχο ψωμί το πολύσπορο ψωμί, το ψωμί από σίκαλη, μούσλι, κράκερ, άλευρο βρώμης

.

Οι υδατάνθρακες επίσης επηρεάζουν το σάκχαρο του αίματος, τα επίπεδα του γλυκογόνου των μυών και την παραγωγή ινσουλίνης.. Απλώς να θυμάστε ότι όταν πάρετε απλα carbs (γλυκά / σάκχαρα), το σάκχαρο του αίματός σας παρουσιαζει αιχμές σχετικά γρήγορα και στη συνέχεια πεφτει πολύ πιο γρήγορα (αν δεν έχουν ληφθεί μετά την προπονηση), πραγμα που θα σας αφήσει ενα αίσθημα κόπωσης, υπνηλία, και ακόμη και μια λαχτάρα για περισσότερη ζάχαρη ή carbs. Αυτός είναι ένας ακόμη λόγος για τον οποιο οι συνθετοι carbs είναι προνομιούχοι.



*Μετατρεπεται η περισσεια υδατανθρακα σε λιπος;*

Η απαντηση είναι ναι. Όταν ο οργανισμος εχει γεμισει τις ηπατικες και μυικες αποθηκες του τοτε μετατρετεπονται οι υδατανθρακες σε λιπος.

*Μπορει το ανθρωπινο σωμα να συνθεσει υδατανθρακες(ενεργεια) από πρωτεινες και λιπη;*

Η απαντηση είναι επισης ναι. Ο οργανισμος όταν ξεμενει από ενεργεια χρησιμοποιει τα πολυτιμα για την αυξηση της μαζας μας αμινοξεα καθως και τα λιπαρα οξεα. Γι αυτό πρεπει να προσεξουμε πολύ πως θα χρησιμοποιουμε τους υδατανθρακες κυριως μετα και πριν την προπονηση για να μην εχουμε απωλεια σε αμινοξεα.



*ΛΙΠΗ*

Τα λιπη είναι απαραιτητα στη διαιτα μας. Παρα τους πιθανους κινδυνους που κρυβει η υπερκατανακωση τους για την υγεια μας, το λιπος παρεχει αρκετα βασικα συστατικα που εξυπηρετουν μια πληθωρα σημαντικων διεργασιων στην ανθρωπινη διατροφη.



_Κάποια διαιτητικά λίπη_ είναι καταλληλα για την επιτυξη των στόχων ενος ββ ενω αλλα διατροφικα λιπη είναι ακαταλληλα και για την υγεία σας. Τα λίπη, όπως και οι υδατάνθρακες μεταβολιζονται για την παραγωγη ενέργειας ή αποθηκεύονται σε σωματικο λιπος. Τα διαιτητικά λίπη έχουν περίπου 9 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο, σε αντίθεση με 4 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο πρωτεϊνών και υδατανθρακων. Μαζί με τη κυρια χρήση τους, που είναι η παραγωγη ενεργειας,τα υγιή λίπη παρέχουν μια σειρά από άλλα οφέλη, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της καλυτερευσης της συνολικής υγείας διατηρηση και και απωλεια βαρους και πολλα ωφελη σε στο δερμα, στα μαλλια καθως και σε αλλους ιστους. Τα ανθυγιεινα λίπη (κορεσμένα λίπη) μπορεί να κάνουν ακριβώς το αντίθετο, ειδικά στο δέρμα σας.
Πηγές που περιλαμβάνουν καλα και υγιη λιπη αλλά δεν περιορίζονται μονο σε αυτά ειναι:

*Ιχθυέλαια* (κυρίως λίπη που βρέθηκαν σε ψάρια)

*Ξηροί καρποί* (καλή πηγή πρωτεϊνών και υγιεινων λιπων)

*Ελαιόλαδο*

*Flaxseed ελαιο* - μπορεί να βρεθεί στα περισσότερα καταστήματα υγιεινης διατροφής 



*(EFAs)* - επίσης, μπορουν να βρεθουν σε καταστήματα διατροφής.

Πηγές που περιλαμβανουν κακα λιπη, αλλά δεν περιορίζονται σε αυτα ειναι: 

Οτιδήποτε βαθιά τηγανητό (τηγανητές πατάτες, τηγανητό κοτόπουλο)

Ζωικο λιπος, όπως τα κορεσμένα λίπη που βρέθηκαν στον τομέα του βοείου και χοιρινού κρέατος και τα κορεσμένα λίπη που βρέθηκαν στον τομέα του γάλακτος.

*ΜΕΡΟΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ* 

*ΤΥΠΟΙ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ*

Τι είδους διατροφή θα πρέπει να κανετε για να ειστε bodybuilder; Αυτό εξαρτάται από το τι θέλετε να κάνετε. Θα επιμείνω σε δύο κατηγορίες δίαιτας, "ογκου" και "γραμμωσης".

*ΟΓΚΟΣ - BULKING*

Αυτός είναι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιούμε για να περιγράψουμε δίαιτες όπου o στοχος θα είναι τελικά, να προσπαθούμε να προσθέσουμε μυες στο σωμα μας . 
Ο μόνος τρόπος που αυτό μπορεί να γίνει είναι να ληφθούν περισσότερες θερμίδες από ο,τι το σώμα σας χρησιμοποιεί. 



Οι περισσότεροι bodybuilders θα σας πουν ότι είναι πιο εύκολο να προσθέσετε μυς, όταν μια μικρή ποσότητα λίπους προστίθεται μαζί με αυτό. *Τούτου λεχθέντος, εάν το σωματικό λίπος σας είναι πάνω από 20%, θα πρέπει ίσως να εξετάσετε τη μείωση περίπου στο 12-15% πριν αρχισετε τον ογκο αλλιως θα καταλήξετε να γεμισετε με λιπος στο πρόσωπο και δε θα φαινεστε σαν bodybuilder .*

_Για να οικοδομήσουμε μυ, πρέπει να ληφθούν σε επαρκείς ποσοτητες πρωτεΐνες, συνθετους υδατανθρακες, υγιεινά λίπη, και μάλιστα ορισμένα σάκχαρα ._

Αλλά και χωρίς επαρκείς θερμίδες που προέρχονται από σύνθετους carbs και υγιεινά λίπη, το σώμα σας θα χρησιμοποιήσει την πρωτεΐνη ως πηγή ενέργειας, το οποιο με τη σειρά του θα έχανε μυς οποτε η ληψη πολλων θερμιδων αποτελει πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο για την οικοδόμηση μυικου ιστου. 

_* Για να μάθετε πόσες θερμίδες χρειάζεστε για την κατασκευή μυών και ποια αναλογια θα πρέπει να εχουν σε (Protein / Carbs / Λίπη), θα πρεπει να πολλαπλασιάσετε το βαρος σας με ενα συντελεστη 30-40 ._ 
_100 kgr x 30-40 = 3000-4000 θερμίδες. Έτσι, ενας 100 κιλων bodybuilder θα πρέπει να παιρνει 3000-4000 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα._ 
_Ο Chris Aceto, ένα δημοφιλής διατροφολόγος που συμβουλευει πολλους pro bodybuilders συνιστά μια αναλογια πρωτεΐνης / carbs / λιπών με λογο 35/50/15, που σημαίνει 35% των θερμίδων να προέρχονται από πρωτεΐνες, το 50% προέρχεται από carbs, και το 15% προέρχεται από τα διαιτητικά λίπη._ 

_Θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ότι ενας 100 κιλων bodybuilder τρωει 34 θερμίδες ανά κιλο ως παράδειγμα._

_3.400 θερμίδες x 0,55 = 1870 θερμίδες από carbs (το 1870 διαιρείται με 4 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο = 467,5 γραμμάρια carbs ανά ημέρα)_ 

_3400 θερμίδες x 0,35 = 1190 θερμίδες από πρωτεΐνη (το 1190 διαιρείται με 4 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο = 297,5 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνών ανά ημέρα)_ 

_3400 θερμίδες x 0,15 = 510 θερμίδες από τα διαιτητικά λίπη (το 510 διαιρείται με 9 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο = 56,67 γραμμάρια λίπους ανά ημέρα)_ 

_Φυσικα θα χρειαστειτε εναν οδηγο με περιεκτικοτητες των τροφων επι τοις % σε πρωτεινες ,υδατανθρακες και λιπη._

Ετσι αν κανει ο συγκεκριμενος bodybuilder 6 γευματα ημερησιως πρεπει να διαιρεσει τις παραπανω ποσοτητες δια 6 και να βρει τις ακριβεις ποσοτητες πρωτεινης, υδατανθρακων και λιπων που πρεπει να τρωει σε καθε γευμα ημερησιως.Ξεροντας συγχρονως και τις περιεκτικοτητες των τροφων σε πρωτεινη,υδατανθρακα και λιπος μπορει ευκολα να κατασκευασει ενα πλανο διατροφικο με τις καταλληλες τροφες σε ημερησια βαση.

*Παράδειγμα διατροφικού προγράμματος 4000 θερμίδων*

_Γεύμα 1ο – (Πρωινό)_
30 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος
2 ολόκληρα αυγά
100 γραμμάρια βρώμης
1 μήλο

_Γεύμα 2ο_
200 γραμμάρια κοτόπουλο στήθος
1 ½ κούπες βρασμένο ρύζι
2 κουταλιές του γλυκού λινέλαιο

_Γεύμα 3ο_
10 βρασμένα ασπράδια αυγού
200 γραμμάρια βραστή πατάτα
2 κουταλιές του γλυκού ελαιόλαδο
Πράσινη σαλάτα

_Γεύμα 4ο (Πριν την προπόνηση)_
30 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος
500 ml γάλα 1%
100 γραμμάρια σταρένιο ψωμί

_Μεταπροπονητική διατροφή_
46 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος
45 γραμμάρια δεξτρόζης
45 γραμμάρια μαλτοδεξτρίνης

_Γεύμα 5ο_
200 γραμμάρια φιλέτο μοσχάρι
200 γραμμάρια βραστή πατάτα
Πράσινη σαλάτα

_Γεύμα 6ο_
23 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος
250 γραμμάρια τυρί cottage χαμηλών λιπαρών
2 κουταλιές του γλυκού λινέλαιο 
Πράσινη σαλάτα

Το παραπάνω διατροφικό πρόγραμμα παρέχει περίπου 4000 θερμίδες και 350 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης.

*ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗ - CUTTING*

Αυτός είναι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιούμε για να περιγράψουμε δίαιτες όπου ο στοχος είναι η μείωση του σωματικου λιπους. Υπάρχουν διάφορες προσεγγίσεις για να γίνει αυτό, από την άποψη της διατροφής.
Μπορει πιθανότατα να πρέπει να πειραματιστείτε για να βρείτε ποιο είναι αυτό που ειναι καλυτερο για σας και το είδος της διατροφής με το οποιο το σώμα σας θα ανταποκρίνεται καλύτερα. 



Σε κάθε δίαιτα γραμμωσης που θα επιλέξετε, θα πρέπει να ληφθούν λιγότερες θερμίδες από αυτες που το σώμα σας χρησιμοποιεί.Επισης χωρις να χρειαστει να αλλαξετε την προπονηση σας με τα βαρη, η cardio είναι ένα άλλο πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο εδώ. Η βασική ιδέα με την γραμμωση (κατά τη γνώμη μου) είναι να τρώτε λιγότερο, και να κινειστε πολύ περισσότερο (cardio). 
*Cardio θα πρέπει να γίνεται οπουδήποτε, από 3 φορές την εβδομάδα μεχρι δύο φορές την ημέρα*.
Ένα πράγμα που πρέπει να εξεταστεί είναι μυϊκή απώλεια κατα τη γραμμωση.
Αν περιορίσετε τις θερμίδες περισσότερο από 500-750 ανά ημέρα, πολυ πιθανόν να χάσετε κάποιους μυς. Τούτου λεχθέντος, προσπαθήστε να χάσετε ενα κιλο βαρους ανα εβδομαδα. Αν χάσετε πολύ περισσότερα από ενα κιλο την εβδομάδα, είναι πιθανόν να χάσετε αρκετη μυϊκή μάζα.

Εδώ είναι μερικά είδη διατροφής γραμμωσης. _Όλα αυτά τα είδη διατροφής θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά υψηλα σε περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεΐνες._

*Low carb*_-_ Η βασική ιδέα εδώ είναι να μειώσετε τις θερμίδες από τους υδατάνθρακες σημαντικά, ενώ θα επιτρέπετε τη ληψη σε περισσότερα διαιτητικά λίπη. Αφού εξαντληθεί η μικρή ποσότητα των θερμίδων που προέρχονται από carbs, ο οργανισμός θα χρησιμοποιεί κυρίως τα διαιτητικά λίπη (υγιεινά λίπη μόνο) όπως είναι σαν πρωταρχική πηγή καυσίμου. Σε αυτη τη διαιτα η μειωση των θερμιδων γινεται αποκλειστικα απο τους υδατανθρακες,και η απωλεια αυτη αντισταθμιζεται με την αναλογη αυξηση σε πρωτεινη.

*Ketogenic* - Η ιδέα εδώ είναι παρόμοια με τη δίαιτα χαμηλων carbs, εκτός του οτι τα carbs εχουν σχεδόν εξαλειφθεί εντελώς από τη δίαιτα ,πραγμα που κάνει το σώμα να υπεισέλθει σε ketosis (παράγει κετόνες ,οι οποίες αναφέρεται ότι εχουν αναβολικη δραση , ενώ παράλληλα προωθεί την απώλεια λίπους ταυτόχρονα .) Όπως και με τα low carb δίαιτα, ο οργανισμός θα χρησιμοποιεί κυρίως τα διαιτητικά λίπη για ενεργεια (υγιεινά λίπη μόνο), δεδομένου ότι αποτελούν την κύρια πηγή καυσίμων. Τα Carbs κρατιουνται συνήθως σε περίπου 15-20 γραμμάρια ανά ημέρα.Φυσικα και εδω υπαρχει αυξηση της ληψης των πρωτεινων για την αντισταθμιση της μειωσης των υδατανθρακων ,οπως επισης και ληψη αυξημενων ποσοτητων λιπαρων οξεων.

*Low fat* - Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αυτό το είδος της διατροφής μειώνει τις θερμίδες είναι η σχεδόν εξάλειψη των διαιτητικών λιπών, διατηρώντας παράλληλα το ποσοστο των υδατανθράκων σχετικά υψηλό σε σύγκριση με τα δύο ανωτέρω είδη διατροφής. Ο οργανισμός χρησιμοποιεί carbs, καθώς αποτελούν την κύρια πηγή καυσίμου. Και σε αυτή τη δίαιτα, θα εξακολουθούν να θέλετε περίπου 20 γραμμάρια υγιή ή "καλα" λίπη ανά ημέρα.

** Για να μάθετε πόσες θερμίδες θα πρέπει να παιρνετε για υπαρχει μειωση του bodyfat, θα πρεπει να πολλαπλασιάσετε το βαρος σας με ενα συντελεστη θερμιδων ανα κιλο από 24-28 για να ξεκινήσετε τη γραμμωση. (χρήσιμοποιειστε μεγαλύτερο αριθμό αν χάνετε πάνω από 1 κιλο ανά εβδομάδα).*
*Για παραδειγμα , 100 κιλα x 24-28 = 2400-2800 θερμίδες. Έτσι, bodybuilder 100 κιλων θα πρέπει να παιρνει 2400-2800 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα. Για να συνεχισει να χανει βάρος θα πρεπει να επανυπολογιστούν αυτα κάθε 4 εβδομάδες περίπου με το νεο βαρος.* 

*Η αναλογια 55/35/15 υδατανθρακων ,πρωτεινων , λιπων θα πρεπει να αλλαξει αναλογα με το ειδος της διαιτας που θα χρησιμοποιησετε.Εγω χρησιμοποιω την low carb διαιτα με επιτυχια.*

*Αν για παραδειγμα μειωσετε ημερησιως τη ληψη υδατανθρακων κατα 400 θερμιδες ,θα πρεπει να ελαττωσετε την ληψη τους κατα 100 γρ(δια 4) δηλ να φατε 150 γρ ρυζιου λιγοτερα αφου η περιεκτικοτητα του ρυζιου σε υδατανθρακα ειναι 70%.*

*Παραδειγμα διατροφης γραμμωσης*

*Πρωινό:*
70 γραμ βρώμη
50 γραμ πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος

Μία ώρα πριν την προπόνηση πίνετε πολύ νερό και μπορείτε να προσθέσετε αμινοξέα λίγη ώρα πριν. 

_Προπόνηση!!!_

*Δεύτερο Γεύμα* 

Μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα


*Τρίτο Γεύμα*

Μια βραστή (γλυκο)πατάτα
Πράσινη σαλάτα με μίγμα ελαιόλαδο + λινέλαιο
Βραστό ή ψητό στήθος κοτόπουλο

*Τέταρτο γεύμα*

Ψητός σολομός
Σαλάτα αγγούρι 


*Πέμπτο Γεύμα*

Άπαχο φιλέτο μοσχάρι
Σαλάτα μαρούλι ή βρασμένο σπανάκι με μίγμα ελαιόλαδο + λινέλαιο

*Έκτο Γεύμα*

10 ασπράδια αυγού 
Σαλάτα μπρόκολο με μια κουταλιά της σούπας μίγμα ελαιόλαδο + λινέλαιο
(Οποιοδήποτε από τα 3 τελευταία γεύματα μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης συνοδευόμενο από τα υπόλοιπα απαραίτητα στοιχεία.)


*ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΡΙΤΟ - ΧΡΗΣΙΜΕΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ*

Ένα πράγμα που θα μάθετε με το bodybuilding, είναι οτι το χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι το παν.



*Τρώτε τουλάχιστον 5 φορές την ημέρα!* 

Το σώμα σας χρειάζεται θρεπτικά συστατικά που να παρέχονται σε σταθερή ροή όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, με την έννοια οτι θα πρέπει να τρώτε 5-8 φορές την ημέρα. Αν δεν τρώτε για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (πάνω από 3-4 ώρες), το σώμα σας θα πάει σε κατασταση καταβολικη, που σημαίνει ότι θα τρωει τους μυς σας. Αν δεν τρώτε για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα, προκαλείτε επιβρανδυνση στο μεταβολισμό σας και αποθηκευση λιπους σαν αντιδραση στη λιμοκτονια. Αυτή είναι η άμυνα του οργανισμού κατά της πείνας ... καλό για την επιβίωση, κακό για το bodybuilding / fitness.

Άλλο ένα όφελος από την κατανάλωση τροφης κάθε λίγες ώρες, είναι το θερμογενετικο αποτέλεσμα που εχει. Όταν το σώμα σας χωνευει τα προϊόντα της πέψης των τροφίμων, η θερμοκρασία του σώματος αυξάνεται ελαφρώς, οποτε και το κάψιμο θερμίδων στην πορεία. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι υπάρχει πάντα κάποια πρωτεΐνη σε καθε γευμα που τρωτε (εκτος πριν από την προπονηση).
Τούτου λεχθέντος, θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσετε να τρώτε κάθε 3 ώρες περίπου.

*Μην παραλείψετε το* *πρωινό*!

Το πρωινό είναι το πιο σημαντικό γεύμα της ημέρας. Ισοδυναμο με αυτο μετα την προπονηση. Σκεφτειτε οτι εχετε να φατε γυρω στις 7 ωρες την νυχτα. Μερικοι bodybuilders που βρισκονται σε ογκο,σηκωνονται τη νυχτα και τρωνε φυστικοβουτυρο και μαρμελαδα για να εχει ο οργανισμος τους ενεργεια τη νυχτα και να μην ερθει το σωμα τους σε καταβολισμο.

*Αργα νυχτερινα σνακς*

Οι υδατανθρακες και τα λιπη ειναι σημαντικα στη διατροφη , αλλα αν ειναι αργα και θελετε να χασετε λιπος,ενα σεικερ με πρωτεινη κατα προτιμηση καζεινη η μιγμα καζεινης και αλλων ειδων πρωτεινης ειναι οτι πρεπει πριν τον υπνο.Αν παλι δυσκολευεστε να αυξησετε την μυικη σας μαζα ,καταναλωστε και λιπη και υδατανθρακες μαζι.
Αν εισαστε σε γραμμωση και πεινασμένος όταν πάτε για ύπνο, δοκιμάστε να φατε ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού φυσικό φυστικοβούτυρο. Αυτό είναι χαμηλο σε carbs και υψηλο σε πρωτεΐνες και υγιη λίπη και θα σας κανει να ξεχασετε την πεινα σας μεχρι να σηκωθειτε το πρωι απο τον υπνο.

*Φάτε πριν και μετά την προπονηση!* 

Θα χρειαστειτε κάποιους υδατανθρακες πριν την προπονηση σαν καύσιμο για την προσπαθεια σας. Προσπαθειστε να λάβετε 40-50 γραμμάρια, περίπου 30-45 λεπτά πριν τη προπονηση.

Το χειρότερο λάθος που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να μην τρώτε αμεσως μετά την προπόνηση. Όταν προπονειστε καταστρεφετε μυικο ιστο. Εάν δεν παρέχετε στο σώμα σας επαρκή θρεπτικά συστατικά εντός 45 λεπτών από το τελος της προπονησης, στερείτε από τον εαυτό σας την μυικη ανάκτηση και την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη. Αν δεν είστε σε γραμμωση, θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσετε να καταναλώσετε μερικα απλα carbs (φρούτα ή χυμούς φρούτων και μελι, οχι cookies και πρόχειρο φαγητό) μετά την προπονηση. Αυτό θα επιτρέψει στο σώμα σας να τροφοδοτηθούν οι αποθήκες γλυκογόνου σας πιο γρήγορα, πραγμα που επιτρέπει την ταχύτερη ανάκαμψη. Θα πρέπει επίσης να καταναλώσετε ενα ροφημα με πρωτεΐνης μετά την προπόνηση κατα προτιμηση isolate για αμεση απορροφηση.

*Νερο*

Πίνετε άφθονο νερό!! Αυτό είναι εύκολο να το κανετε. Το νερό είναι το πιο παραμελημενο μέρος της διατροφής. Πίνετε 3-6 λιτρα τουλαχιστον (ανάλογα με το μέγεθος) κάθε μέρα, ειτε ειστε σε ογκο ειτε σε γραμμωση. Αν δεν είναι αρκετο το νερό που πινετε, δεν θα αυξηθούν οι μυς, και δε θα χάσετε το λίπος, συντομα.



*Πρωτεινη*

Οι πρωτεινουχες τροφες που χρησιμοποιυμε πρεπει να ειναι κοτοπουλο, γαλοπουλα και ψαρι καθες αυτες ειναι λιγοτερο λιπαρες και εχουμ μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη.

*Αλλες τροφες*

Ο οργανισμος χρειαζεται ολες τις τροφες γι αυτο ειδικα σε περιοδο ογκου δεν παραμεριζουμε τροφες οπως τα οσπρια που ειναι καλη πηγη αλλων ουσιων εκτος της πρωτεινης. Ισως βεβαια χρειαστει να συμπληρωσουμε το γευμα αυτο με κατι πρωτεινουχο οπως ο τονος για να ειμαστε σιγουροι για την επαρκη ληψη αμινοξεων.

----------


## ioannis1

με αυτο το αρθρο ολα τα μελη του φορουμ θα λυσουν πολλες αποριες σχετικα με το θεμα διατροφης.θελω να ευχαριστησω προσωπικα τον muscleboss για την πολυ ωραι επεξεργασια του αρθρου.ειμαστε εδω ολο το tean των mod για οποιαδηποτε απορια. :03. Clap:

----------


## Lasen

Πολυ καλο,χρησιμο και κατανοητο το αρθρο Ioanni και big litho.Το μονο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι το εξης 
*Βεβαιωθείτε ότι υπάρχει πάντα κάποια πρωτεΐνη σε καθε γευμα που τρωτε (εκτος πριν από την προπονηση).*

Αυτο ομολογω οτι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το διαβαζω(οχι πρωτεινη πριν την προπονηση) και θα ηθελα αν γινεται μια αιτιολογηση.

----------


## ioannis1

αν φας κρεας ,ή οποιαδηποτε αλλη πρωτεινη αυγα κλπ μια ωρα πριν την προπονηση δεν χωνευεται ευκολα και ειναι βαρυ το στομαχι.ισως ενα ροφημα γουευ ειναι προτιμοτερο τουλαχιστον μια ωρα πριν .

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ καλό άρθρο και χρήσιμο πολλά μπράβο Ioanni και big litho για την δημιουργία αυτού του οδηγου!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Lasen

> αν φας κρεας ,ή οποιαδηποτε αλλη πρωτεινη αυγα κλπ μια ωρα πριν την προπονηση δεν χωνευεται ευκολα και ειναι βαρυ το στομαχι.ισως ενα ροφημα γουευ ειναι προτιμοτερο τουλαχιστον μια ωρα πριν .


Α οκ ετσι μαλιστα.Δεν κατανοησα σωστα το κειμενο μαλλον.
Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.  :01. Smile:

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## iwvi7

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 
To κατάλληλο άρθρο την κατάλληλη στιγμή !  :01. Wink: 
{Ο ανθρωπινος οργανισμος δεν εχει τη δυνατοτητα αποθηκευσης του αζωτου που βρισκεται στα αμινοξεα και μεσω καποιων βιοχημικων διεργασιων το απομακρυνει μετατρεποντας το σε αμμωνια και στην συνεχεια ουρια που αποβαλεται στα ουρα.}

ισχύει οτι με περίσσεια πρωτείνης οι μύς μεγαλώνουν ? (υπετροφία θέλω να πώ)
και είναι καλύτερα πρίν την προπ αντί για whey αμινοξέα ?

----------


## ioannis1

καλυτερα να υπαρχει περισσεια πρωτεινης οποτε με το καταλληλο ερεθισμα αυξανει η απορροφηση απο τους μυς και ετσι μεγαλωνουν.η μονη διαφορα ληψης αμινοξεων και πρωτεινων ειναι η πιο γρηγορη απορροφηση των αμινοξεων αφου ειναι ετοιμα.

----------


## NASSER

Απο τα καλυτερα αρθρα! Συνιστω να το διαβαζετε με προσοχη. Δινει πολλες απαντησεις απο μονο του.

----------


## anjelica

παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια κανατε :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up: πολυ καλο αρθρο ευχαρηστουμε πολυ! 
 :01. Wink: κατα τη γνωμη μου, ειναι must οποιος καινουριος μπαινει στο φορουμ, πριν να αρχησει τις κλασσικες ερωτησεις να διαβασει πρωτα το αρθρο  :03. Clap:

----------


## flexakis

Παρα πολυ καλο αρθρο παιδια,συγχαρητηρια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KM2909

nice! κατατοπιστικοτατο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## The Rock

> αν φας κρεας ,ή οποιαδηποτε αλλη πρωτεινη αυγα κλπ μια ωρα πριν την προπονηση δεν χωνευεται ευκολα και ειναι βαρυ το στομαχι.ισως ενα ροφημα γουευ ειναι προτιμοτερο τουλαχιστον μια ωρα πριν .


Η ορογαλακτική έχει όμως μικρό χρόνο ημιζωής,30 λεπτά με 45 το πολύ ...αρα ?

----------


## Italian

Καλησπερα,
Παρακολουθώ καιρό το forum και αποφάσισα να κάνω έγγραφη για να ζητήσω την βοήθεια σας. Είμαι 1,94 και πλέον 109 kg έχασα 21kg και τώρα έχουμε το θέμα του σωσιβιου. Δεν εχω ασχοληθεί με το bodybuilding και δεν θα το ήθελα κιόλας αλλά απευθύνομαι σε εσάς γιατί γνωρίζεται. Απο αυτά που εχω καταλάβει πρέπει να κάνω διατροφή γραμμωσσης για να φύγει το σωσίβιο αυτή που προτείνεται κανει για την περίπτωση μου? απο Προπόνηση αυτό που κάνω είναι 30-45 λεπτά την ημέρα στο βουνό (είμαι απο επαρχία ) και γρήγορο περπάτημα όχι τρέξιμο φοραω ζώνη εφυδροσης και θα πάρω και μια κρέμα με την ίδια ιδιότητα. Τωρα σαν αρχαριος  (Οποιοδήποτε από τα 3 τελευταία γεύματα μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης συνοδευόμενο από τα υπόλοιπα απαραίτητα στοιχεία.)´ ποιο ρόφημα προτείνεται να πάρω και τι είναι τα συνοδευόμενα; ξαναναφερω ότι με ενδιαφέρει λίγο το σωσίβιο να πέσει για να δω και κάτι όμορφο μετά απο τοσο καιρο διατροφής 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Hamlet

Είμαι καινουριος και πελαγωμένος αλλά αυτό το άρθρο μου ξεκαθάρισε πάαααρα πολλά στο μυαλό μου ! Απλό και κατανοητό ! Thnk u !

----------


## oroklini93

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΧΑΡΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗ .. ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ Η ΩΡΑ 15 00 ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΑ?? ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ?

----------


## grtech

Γεια σου  		oroklini93  :02. Welcome:  και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα, σε παρακαλώ γράφε με μικρούς Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.

Ότι αφορά την ερώτησή σου, μπορείς να μετακυλίσεις τους χρόνους που γίνονται τα γεύματα με βάση την ώρα που κάνεις γυμναστική χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Παράδειγμα με βάση ότι μέχρι της 15:00 θα πρέπει να κάνεις δύο τουλάχιστο γεύματα σύμφωνα με την διατροφική ρουτίνα.




> *Πρωινό:*
> 10 ασπράδια αυγού 
> Σαλάτα μπρόκολο με μια κουταλιά της σούπας μείγμα ελαιόλαδο + λινέλαιο
> 
> *Δεύτερο Γεύμα* 
> 70 γραμ βρώμη
> 50 γραμ πρωτεΐνης ορού γάλακτος
> 
> Μία ώρα πριν την προπόνηση πίνετε πολύ νερό και μπορείτε να προσθέσετε αμινοξέα λίγη ώρα πριν. 
> ...

----------


## Steloukos

Πως ειναι δυνατον να θεωρειται μια τετοια διατροφη καλη για αρχαριο??Με 10 ασπραδια για πρωινο καθε μερα και 3 σκουπ πρωτεινης καθημερινα σχεδον??Χωρις κανενα φρουτο και γαλακτοκομικο??Αν ειναι ετσι η διατροφη αρχαριου πως ειναι ενος αγωνιστικου??Δεν θελω να προσβαλλω οποιον εβγαλε το προγραμμα ουτε να το παιξω εξυπνος,αλλα δεν θα επρεπε η διατροφη για αρχαριο να εχει τουλαχιστον 2 μεριδες φρουτων,1-2 μεριδες γαλακτοκομικων??Πολυ αμφιβαλλω οτι καποιος αρχαριος θα αντεξει να ακολουθει μια τετοιου ειδους διατροφη για μεγαλο διαστημα νμζω θα την βαρεθει γρηγορα.Αν τα λεω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος,ειμαστε εδω για να εκφραζουμε αποψεις και να βοηθαμε.

----------


## stef25

Πολύ αυστηρό-άγριο ξεκίνημα για κάποιον που καταπιάνεται πρώτη φορά με διατροφή-γυμναστική...Στο 90% δεν θα εφαρμοστεί και θα τα παρατήσει...
Θυμάμαι τη δική μου διατροφή αρχαρίου πριν ένα χρόνο την οποία πόσταρα και εδώ και σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ...Στο άλλο φόρουμ μόνο ένας μπήκε στον κόπο να σχολιάσει και την χαρακτήρισε άθλια!!!
Εδώ το ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ άτομο που ασχολήθηκε ήταν η lila_1 η οποία με εμψύχωσε λέγοντας ότι σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν οκ η διατροφή και πως η ζυγαριά μου θα μ έδειχνε αν έπρεπε να προσθέσω η να αφαιρέσω κάτι.... 
Σας πληροφορώ ότι ακόμα ευχαριστώ αυτό το άτομο γιατί μ έδωσε κουράγιο να κάνω μια αρχή και στην πορεία να την εξελίξω, χωρίς υπερβολές και ακρότητες.....
Τα αποτελέσματα 1χρόνο μετά με έχουν δικαιώσει 100%......Αυτά...

Υ.Γ.Γι αυτή τη διατροφή μιλάω, που όντως έχει κάποια λάθη, αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι αρχαρίου και μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα ξεκίνημα....http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ghlight=stef25

----------


## billy89

Αυτή δεν είναι διατροφή αρχάριου παιδιά όπως το εννοούμε εμείς, πιο πολύ αρχάριου στο αγωνιστικό bb θα την έλεγα ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων. Ο καθένας προσαρμόζει τη διατροφή του ανάλογα με το χρόνο που διαθέτει και τις ανάγκες του σώματός του. Δεν υπάρχει ένα καλούπι για όλους προφανώς. Σ' αυτή τη διατροφή και η πρωτείνη είναι υπερβολική (νομίζω αναφέρεται σε άτομο 100 κιλών), και στηρίζεται στα πολλά γεύματα που ίσως κάποιος να μη μπορεί να τα χωρέσει στη μέρα του και προσπαθεί να διατηρεί μεγάλη ποικιλία σε τροφές (κυρίως στις πρωτεινούχες).

Σε γενικές γραμμές πρέπει να τη δούμε ως ένα μπούσουλα προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση και τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## grtech

Καλό είναι πριν αποφασίσουμε να κάνουμε σχόλια και για να υπάρχει ένας εποικοδομητικός διάλογος ώστε να μην αερολογούμε, να διαβάζουμε ολόκληρο το άρθρο ώστε να καταλάβουμε που απευθύνετε και τι σκοπό έχει γιατί αλλιώς χάνετε το νόημα και ο κόπος των συντακτών.




> Να θυμάστε ότι αυτό το αρθρο γράφτηκε για να δώσει μια βαση στους  αρχάριους να αρχίσουν από την άποψη της διατροφής. Θα μπορούσα να γραψω  με πολύ μεγαλύτερη λεπτομέρεια, αλλά το αντικείμενο του άρθρου αυτού  είναι να είμαι σύντομος και να εξηγήσω τα πολύ βασικά της bodybuilding  διατροφής. Αυτό δίνει στον αρχάριο ένα εναυσμα για να ξεκινήσει, έτσι  ώστε όταν διαβάσει τα άρθρα στα περιοδικά, να ειναι κατανοητα εντελως  και να μπορει μονος του να φτιαξει ενα πλανο διατροφης ειτε για ογκο  ειτε για γραμμωση.


Επίσης το συγκεκριμένο διαιτολόγιο είναι ένας μπούσουλας πως είναι πάνω κάτω μια διατροφή γράμμωσης και όχι μια αυστηρή κατεύθυνση.




> Σε γενικές γραμμές πρέπει να τη δούμε ως ένα  μπούσουλα προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση και τίποτα περισσότερο.


Α γεια σου Βασίλη.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Steloukos

Οκ καταλαβα τι εννοειτε :03. Thumb up: .Απλα νμζω οτι ο τιτλος θα επρεπε να ταν διαφορετικος και οχι διατροφη για αρχαριους γτ απο την αλλη δεν ειναι ακριβως αυτο και πολλοι αρχαριοι που θα την δουν θα παραξενευτουν και αμα προσπαθησουν να την ακολουθησουν θα την βαρεθουν σιγουρα γρηγορα.Αλλα γενικα εννοειται πως ειναι μια καλη διατροφη για γραμμωση και θα λεγα πως απευθυνεται περισσοτερo σε ατομα που εχουν μια α εξικιωση με την διατροφη bodybuilding.Κατα την γνωμη μου παντα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## grtech

Έλα φίλε μου ο τίτλος αναφέρει οτι είναι για αρχάριους και όχι μόνο για αυτό τον λόγο υπάρχουν τα σχόλια ώστε να διατυπώνονται οι διάφορες απορίες και να δίνονται συμβουλές τροποποιημένες σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του κάθε ασκούμενου. 

Επίσης όπως σωστά παρατήρησες λείπουν απο την διατροφή γράμμωσης τα φρούτα και τα γαλακτοκομικά γιατι αυτή είναι η φιλοσοφία του συγκεκριμένου διαιτολόγιου για να έχουμε αποτελεσματική μείωση του λιπώδους ιστού και παράλληλα την διατήρηση της μυικής μάζας.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Steloukos

> Έλα φίλε μου ο τίτλος αναφέρει οτι είναι για αρχάριους και όχι μόνο για αυτό τον λόγο υπάρχουν τα σχόλια ώστε να διατυπώνονται οι διάφορες απορίες και να δίνονται συμβουλές τροποποιημένες σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του κάθε ασκούμενου. 
> 
> Επίσης όπως σωστά παρατήρησες λείπουν απο την διατροφή γράμμωσης τα φρούτα και τα γαλακτοκομικά γιατι αυτή είναι η φιλοσοφία του συγκεκριμένου διαιτολόγιου για να έχουμε αποτελεσματική μείωση του λιπώδους ιστού και παράλληλα την διατήρηση της μυικής μάζας.


Kαλα ναι εννοειται πως σ αυτην την περιοδο πρεπει να αποφευγονται τα φρουτα (λογο φρουκτοζης),αλλα και τα πολλα γαλακτοκομικα :03. Thumb up: Βεβαια υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις στον κανονα και ενας αρχαριος θα πρεπει να ξεκινησει σιγα σιγα βημα βημα μεχρι να καταληξει σε μια τετοια διατροφη.Και πιστευω ειναι απαραιτητη μια πολυβιταμινη σε μια τετοια διατροφη η οποια να περιεχει και ασβεστιο :08. Toast:  (δεν ξερω αμα εχει υποθει κατι τετοιο).

----------


## giannaras13

αμα συνεχισω την διατροφη που κανω και υποθερμιδικα(δηλαδη χαμηλου γλυκ. δεικτη,στεγνη κλπ) αλλα 300-400 θερμιδες υπερθερμιδικα τις ημερε προπονησεις(δευτερα-παρασκευη) και το σαββατοκυριακο ισοθερμιδικα.. δεν θα παρω μαζα με ελαχιστο λιπος στο τελος?

----------


## TheUninvited

Πως μπορω να μαθω της θερμιδες που δινουν τα φαγητα ωστε να διαλεξω αυτα που θελω να φαω?

Για παραδειγμα ειμαι 
1.75 Υψος
65kg

Και θελω να κανω γραμμωση μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου φτιαξεις μια απλη διατροφη?αν σου ηταν ευκολο ωστε να παρω μια ιδεα αν γινετε και αν θελεις φυσικα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Steloukos

> Πως μπορω να μαθω της θερμιδες που δινουν τα φαγητα ωστε να διαλεξω αυτα που θελω να φαω?
> 
> Για παραδειγμα ειμαι 
> 1.75 Υψος
> 65kg
> 
> Και θελω να κανω γραμμωση μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου φτιαξεις μια απλη διατροφη?αν σου ηταν ευκολο ωστε να παρω μια ιδεα αν γινετε και αν θελεις φυσικα.


Δες εδω http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...86%CE%B7%CF%82 Βαλε τα στατιστικα σου στον πινακα ψηλα(υψος,κιλα,κτλ) και διαλεξε τροφες με βαση τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι για γραμμωσηΕπισης ριξε μια ματια εδω πριν ξεκινησεις να φτιαχνεις διατροφη http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...tid=3&Itemid=4 Αυτα :03. Thumb up: !

----------


## GEOZN8

Παιδια καλησπερα. Καταρχας μπορω να πω οτι εχετε κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο !! Το μονο που εχω να σταθω και να ρωτησω για εκεινο το κομματι που λεει για την λυποδιαλυση : 
Για να μάθετε πόσες θερμίδες θα πρέπει να παιρνετε για υπαρχει μειωση του bodyfat, θα πρεπει να πολλαπλασιάσετε το βαρος σας με ενα συντελεστη θερμιδων ανα κιλο από 24-28 για να ξεκινήσετε τη γραμμωση. (χρήσιμοποιειστε μεγαλύτερο αριθμό αν χάνετε πάνω από 1 κιλο ανά εβδομάδα). Στο  παραδειγμα το δικο μου βγαινει , 83 κιλα x 26 = 2158 θερμίδες. Τωρα θελω να χασω λιπος οχι μυες !!

Ειμαι 1.82 με 83kg και 19% λιπος με BMR 1875 kcal και θερμιδες συντηρησης 2906 kcal. Γραφει επισης οτι η αναλογια 50/35/15 υδατανθρακων ,πρωτεινων,λιπων θα πρεπει να αλλαξει αναλογα με το ειδος της διαιτας που θα χρησιμοποιησετε.Ποιο ειναι το σωστο μακρος για ογκο η για γραμμωση?? Το 50/35/15 υδατανθρακων ,πρωτεινων,λιπων η το 30/50/20 υδατανθρακων ,πρωτεινων,λιπων ??

----------


## Stratogias89

> μια παρατηρηση σχετικα με τη διατροφη που εγραψαν τα παιδια.το αρθρο ειναι παρα πολυ καλο οπως ειπωθηκε απ'ολους.θα ηθελα παντως να προσθεσω πως ειδικα για τους αρχαριους,υπαρχει και μια τριτη επιλογη(εκτος απο τον "ογκο" και την γραμμωση").μια ενδιαμεση κατασταση δηλαδη.
> πολλοι το ονομαζουν body recomposition.εγω το λεω απλα σωστη διατροφη σε συνδυασμο με ασκηση.επειδη βλεπω πολλους αρχαριους να πελαγωνουν και να αναρωτιουνται αν πρεπει να κανουν "ογκο" η γραμμωση",προτεινω μια τριτη,ενδιαμεση λυση,που θεωρω ιδανικη για το μεσο αρχαριο(οριζω ως μεσο αρχαριο ενα μη μυωδη ανθρωπο με 15-25% λιπος).ενας τετοιος ανθρωπος εχει ηδη πολυ λιπος για να κανει ογκο(υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη) και πολυ λιγους μυες για να κανει γραμωση(δεν εχει κατι να γραμμωσει στην ουσια).
> αντιθετως αν κανει μια διατροφη με τοσες θερμιδες,οσες κι οι  θερμιδες συντηρησης του,η εστω λιγο λιγοτερο,και μυες θα βαλει(διοτι το ερεθισμα απο την προπονηση με βαρη ειναι πολυ μεγαλο σε καποιον "παρθενο" απο βαρη οργανισμο) και λιπος θα χασει,αν κατευθυνει σωστα μεσω της διατροφης τον οργανισμο του και τον αναγκασει να στραφει στο λιπος,σαν πηγη ενεργειας.
> αλλωστε το (ευχαριστο) σοκ που δεχεται  ο οργανισμος ενος αρχαριου,απο κει που ετρωγε ενας αβερτα  πιτογυρα,σοκολατες και πατατακια,ειναι πολυ μεγαλο,για να μην στραφει στο λιπος(απο το οποιο υπαρχει περισσια στο σωμα του).


καλησπέρα, θα μπορούσες να εξηγήσεις λίγο περισσότερο αυτό που έχεις γράψει εδώ; είμαι ακριβώς σ αυτή τη φάση, έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και μερικούς μήνες να γυμνάζομαι και προσπαθώ να προσαρμόσω και τη διατροφή μου. Αυτή τη στιγμή πελαγώνω απίστευτα στο θέμα της διατροφής γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τί πρέπει να κάνω κι απογοητεύομαι. θα μπορούσες να κάνεις μια πιο συγκεκριμένη περιγραφή της διατροφής για στην οποία αναφέρεσαι για να έχουμε κι εμείς οι αρχάριοι έναν πρώτο γενικό αλλά σωστά δομημένο μπούσουλα; ευχαριστώ

----------


## mono AEK

Στην ουσία προτείνει μια ισοθερμιδικη διατροφή δηλαδή να παίρνεις όσες θερμίδες καταναλώνεις απλά να έχεις υπολογίσει τα μάκρος σου σωστά και να μη τρως σαβούρα

----------


## rikiz

Καλησπέρα εγω έχω την εξής απορεία οι θερμίδες μου για γράμμωση είναι 2200 και διάβασα εδώ οτι στην διατροφή όγκου πρέπει να βάλω 35% πρωτείνες 50% υδατάνθρακες και 15% λίπη, αυτο ισχύει και για γράμμωση η μονο στον όγκο είναι αυτά τα στατιστικά? επίσης σε 6 γευματα που θα κάνω θα πρέπει το κάθε γεύμα να έχει και πρωτείνες και υδατ και λίπη? η καθε ποτε πρεπει να βαζω υδατανθρακες λιπη και πρωτείνη? εννοώ την αναλογία απο τις συνολικες θερμιδες που θα περνω πχ απο πρωτείνη πόσες φορές και πότε?

----------


## FitPal

> Καλησπέρα εγω έχω την εξής απορεία οι θερμίδες μου για γράμμωση είναι 2200 και διάβασα εδώ οτι στην διατροφή όγκου πρέπει να βάλω *35% πρωτείνες 50% υδατάνθρακες και 15% λίπη*, αυτο ισχύει και για γράμμωση η μονο στον όγκο είναι αυτά τα στατιστικά? επίσης σε *6 γευματα* που θα κάνω θα πρέπει το κάθε γεύμα να έχει και πρωτείνες και υδατ και λίπη? η καθε ποτε πρεπει να βαζω υδατανθρακες λιπη και πρωτείνη? εννοώ την αναλογία απο τις συνολικες θερμιδες που θα περνω πχ απο πρωτείνη πόσες φορές και πότε?


αυτο ειναι ενδεικτικό...στην γραμμωση ενδεικτικά επίσης οι αναλογίες αλλάζουν στον υδατανθρακα και στν πρωτεινη. στο καθε γευμα θα κοιτάς να εχεις πρωτεινη σιγουρα για την ροή αμινοξέων ...τωρα τα υπολοιπα υπολογισε πόση ειναι η ποσότητα και μοίρασε την στα γεύματα...τωρα αν δεν θες π.χ βράδυ να φάς λιπαρά αφαίρεσε το απο το γευμα και συμπλήρωσε στα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## Sterjos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Καλώς σας βρήκα. 

Είπα να μη σπαμάρω ανοίγοντας νέο θέμα απ΄το πρώτο μου ποστ.

Βρίσκομαι σε πρόγραμμα γράμμωσης. Είναι καλή επιλογή ή όχι οι παρακάτω πατάτες;

Είναι οι Mediterranean της McCain οι οποίες είναι κατεψηγμένες, ΠΡΟΤΗΓΑΝΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ και μπαίνουν στο φούρνο.

----------

